# 68 GTO Steering Wheel spokes



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get replacement spokes for a 68 GTO deluxe steering wheel? I've been troubleshooting a horn problem and was about to remove the steering wheel, then discovered the three metal spokes, two of which have the horn switch buttons, each are either cracked or broke at the center screw connections. In general, is there an illustrated parts manual anywhere available for a 68 GTO? Thanks.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have not found any (new) replacement spokes for 68, but you can also 68 full size (Catalina/Bonneville) spokes to replace broken spokes. I think the 67 spokes will also fit.

The Lemans/GTO spokes had a brushed finish; I believe the full-size spokes were bright chrome.

Search eBay or Pontiac forums for parts manuals.

If you don't already have them, buy the Factory Service Manuals for your car.
They include almost everything you need to know when it comes to troubleshooting and dis-assembly/repair/assembly.

Make sure you get the GM Chassis Service Manual AND the Fisher Body Service Manual for 1968. I have always found the Chilton's or Motor manuals to be too generic.

You can usually find used ones on eBay or Craigslist.
There are good re-prints available from all the aftermarket restoration suppliers, too.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks jmt455. Yes, I agree what you said about the Motor and Chilton manuals. I don't like those either. Basically a lot of instructions that you already know. I have the big 68 Pontiac Service Manual and the 68 Fisher Body Manual, but there are no illustrated parts lists in them. It looks to me like those spokes must be prone to cracking because the center point flange right where the screw holes go onto the steering wheel are very thin. My guess is if I would by chance luck out and find a full 68 GTO deluxe steering wheel from salvage, they would likely be cracked also. Anyway, thanks again for your response.


----------

